# Nissan sunny 1.6 neo really low mpg.



## stevie1403 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi all have a Nissan sunny neo 1.6 here in Thailand i belive it was the pulsar in other parts of the world. Its a 2001 reg. Took it for a run today from bangkok to pattaya its around 147 km / 91 miles. and 90% of the journey is motorway driving at around 120 km/h.
Worked out the mileage when i got back home and i only got 25 mpg

that was 91 miles to 3.77 gallons 

Thats what i would expect to get around town not on motorway.

Help please.

Thanks in advance.


----------

